# Terminator 6: Genisys und Co. werden wegen Cameron ignoriert



## Zelada (24. September 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Terminator 6: Genisys und Co. werden wegen Cameron ignoriert* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Terminator 6: Genisys und Co. werden wegen Cameron ignoriert*


----------



## Worrel (24. September 2017)

Finde ich nicht gut.

Zum einen wird es damit total unübersichtlich, was jetzt nach wessen Meinung  (also schon der offiziellen, nämlich der der Macher(!)) überhaupt zur Lore gehört und was nicht und in welcher Reihenfolge man sich die Filme dann zukünftig ansehen sollte...

... und zum anderen:
- hatte man doch jetzt eine prima Erklärung, warum Arnie jetzt alt ist,
- man hatte ein simples _"Alles nochmal auf Null drehen; Skynet ist zwar besiegt, aber doch nicht tot"_, 
- und man hatte eigentlich sämtliche Zeitlinien aufgelöst, so daß keine losen Enden mehr über waren. 
Und damit einen optimalen Ausgangspunkt für eine Fortsetzung. 

Mit der richtigen Überleitung könnte man ja problemlos an Genisis anknüpfen. Einfach wie von T1 > T2 ein paar Jahre in die Zukunft springen (muß man ja eh, wenn Sarah "Linda Hamilton" Connor jetzt Jahrzehnte älter ist), in denen Skynet sich wieder zu was Großem, Gefährlichen entwickelt hat (möglicherweise noch mit weiterer aus der Zukunft der Maschinen herbei gebeamter Zukunftstechnologie gestärkt) und zack: hätte man doch eine erstklassige inUniverse kontinuierliche Fortsetzung, die nicht noch mehr Chaos in die Terminator Zeitlinien-Knoten bringt, als dort eh schon vorhanden ist.


----------



## hawkytonk (24. September 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht gut.
> 
> Zum einen wird es damit total unübersichtlich, was jetzt nach wessen Meinung  (also schon der offiziellen, nämlich der der Macher(!)) überhaupt zur Lore gehört und was nicht und in welcher Reihenfolge man sich die Filme dann zukünftig ansehen sollte...
> 
> ...


Dem schließe ich mich an.

ps.
Meine Güte, verwendest du einen Satzbau. Ich sag mal so: Die Mann's wären stolz auf dich.


----------



## Van83 (24. September 2017)

der dritte war bißchen lächerlich, der vierte war anders aber gut, der fünfte war - hab  ich mir nicht gegeben wegen teenie film.. und der sechste, vom original macher, darf ruhig am zweiten anschließen


----------



## Wut-Gamer (24. September 2017)

Ich finde Terminator 1-3 erzählen eine ziemlich gute, konsistente und abgeschlossene Geschichte. Was danach kam, wirkt eher wie angeflanscht.


----------



## Odin333 (24. September 2017)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Ich finde Terminator 1-3 erzählen eine ziemlich gute, konsistente und abgeschlossene Geschichte. Was danach kam, wirkt eher wie angeflanscht.


Wo siehst du denn bitte bei 1-3 eine abgeschlossene Geschichte?
Man erfährt zwar, dass der Krieg los geht, man erfährt aber nicht, wie die Menschheit gegen eine Superintelligenz mit unendlichen Ressourcen überleben kann und erst recht erfährt man nicht, wie der Krieg aus geht.
Was ist denn das für eine Geschichte, die den Gewinner eines Krieges nicht auflöst?
Genisys war für mich ein logisch weitergedachter Teil inkl. Angefangener Erklärung für den völlig unrealistischen Wiederstand.


----------



## schokoeis (25. September 2017)

Storytechnisch waren immernoch die Sarah Connor Chronicles am besten, das hätte Terminator sein können. Die Kinofilme sind einfach zu unlogisch. Da sieht man mal wieder das Serien das bessere Medium sind um gute Stories zu transportieren.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (25. September 2017)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Man erfährt zwar, dass der Krieg los geht, man erfährt aber nicht, wie die Menschheit gegen eine Superintelligenz mit unendlichen Ressourcen überleben kann und erst recht erfährt man nicht, wie der Krieg aus geht.



Bei Terminator geht es nicht um den Krieg zwischen Menschen und Maschinen. Das ist nur der Hintergrund vor dem das ganze spielt. Bei Terminator geht es um einen Killerroboter aus der Zukunft, die in der Gegenwart Amok läuft. Und um ein paar kleine schwache Menschlein, die überleben müssen, um später ihr Schicksal erfüllen zu können. Deswegen war der vierte Teil auch so lahm: weil er eine ganz andere Geschichte erzählen wollte.


----------



## Worrel (25. September 2017)

Nun, das kommt auf das Konzept der Story an. 

*Akte X *beispielsweise ist ideal für eine Serie geeignet. Man kramt einen konkreten Fall hervor, begutachtet/versteht/bekämpft das entsprechende Phänomen und wendet sich nächste Woche dem nächsten _Monster-of-the-Week _zu.

Serien wie *StarTrek* könnten mitunter aber besser als Spielfilme funktionieren: Dann hätte man Charakter- und sonstige Entwicklungen nicht über teilweise Monate verteilt, sondern könnte sich einen Film lang intensiv damit auseinander setzen. Nicht um sonst gibt es ja bei _Voyager_ einige Doppelfolgen, weil zB die Befreiung von Seven aus dem Borg-Kollektiv in einer einzelnen Episode nicht ausreichend Platz gehabt hätte.

Beides hat seine Berechtigung und ein in Serien zerhacktes *Herr der Ringe *möchte ich mir lieber nicht vorstellen ...


----------



## Odin333 (25. September 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Beides hat seine Berechtigung und ein in Serien zerhacktes *Herr der Ringe *möchte ich mir lieber nicht vorstellen ...



Game of Thrones...


----------



## Worrel (25. September 2017)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Game of Thrones...


... von dem ich keine einzige Folge gesehen habe.


----------



## Spiritogre (25. September 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> ... von dem ich keine einzige Folge gesehen habe.



In den 80ern gab es im Fernsehen die berühmten in sich abgeschlossenen Weihnachtsserien, wie Anna, Patrick Packard usw. oder sowas wie Das Boot. 
Neueren Datums kann man sich gut an koreanischen Serien orientieren, die sind zwischen 16 und 24 Folgen lange, abgeschlossene Geschichten.


----------



## Honigpumpe (25. September 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> ... von dem ich keine einzige Folge gesehen habe.



Das tut gut, nicht der einzige zu sein, der mit diesem Zeug nichts anfangen kann. Ich dachte schon, mit mir stimmt irgendwas nicht. "GoT" MUSS man gut finden, sonst ist man out. 

Aber ich bin's gewohnt, Außenseiter zu sein. Ich bin zwar St. Paulianer, aber interessiere mich nicht die Bohne für Fußball. Na gut, WM und EM verfolge ich so halbwegs, aber für Bundesliga ist mir die Zeit einfach zu schade.


----------



## Honigpumpe (25. September 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> In den 80ern gab es im Fernsehen die berühmten in sich abgeschlossenen Weihnachtsserien, wie Anna, Patrick Packard usw. oder sowas wie Das Boot.



Oh, Gott, ja, mußtest Du mich daran erinnern ... "Silas" nicht zu vergessen. Und "Patrick Pacard", das war ja mein Superheld schlechthin. Der war irgendwie topwichtig und einer großen Sache auf der Spur. Nie wieder was dem Schauspieler gehört. Was macht Hendrik Martz heute? Kindersuperstar, wahrscheinlich gleich Lamborghini und Drogenabsturz.


----------



## Spiritogre (25. September 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Was macht Hendrik Martz heute? Kindersuperstar, wahrscheinlich gleich Lamborghini und Drogenabsturz.



Wie Patrick Bach spielt der doch in deutschen TV Serien und Shows mit oder gelegentlich auch als Synchronsprecher (Yu-Gi-Oh Serie). Zwischendurch hat er auch Theater gemacht, Regie geführt und solche Dinge halt. 
Nur sieht er heute völlig anders aus, deswegen erkennt man ihn nicht (keine Haare mehr).


----------



## Honigpumpe (25. September 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wie Patrick Bach spielt der doch in deutschen TV Serien und Shows mit oder gelegentlich auch als Synchronsprecher (Yu-Gi-Oh Serie). Zwischendurch hat er auch Theater gemacht, Regie geführt und solche Dinge halt.
> Nur sieht er heute völlig anders aus, deswegen erkennt man ihn nicht (keine Haare mehr).



Ich hab dann vorhin mal in der Wikipedia nachgelesen. Klingt irgendwie alles so unspektakulär. Da war meine Phantasie doch bunter.


----------



## Worrel (25. September 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Ich hab dann vorhin mal in der Wikipedia nachgelesen. Klingt irgendwie alles so unspektakulär. Da war meine Phantasie doch bunter.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Honigpumpe (25. September 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da gehen sie hin, die Idole der Jugend. Ich hab meine Eltern belagert, weil ich auch so 'ne Jeansjacke haben wollte wie Patrik Pacard, der war ja dauernd Titelboy der "Bravo". Da guckt man 30 Jahre später mal nach, und dann macht er Werbung für Porsche.  Neenee, da hat Homer schon recht.


----------

